# My computer is not protected



## ayad kachou (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi, 
My intivirus is McAfee.
I have the yellow color icon on the toolbar that says my computer is not protected,and when i click on it,i get the McAfee Security Center. 
when i click on FIX i get (one or more problems require ur response) and when i click CLOSE i get nothing and the yellow icon on the toolbar still appear and i still have ATTENTION word on all the parts of McAfee. 
On computer&files attention i have (Your Virus protection from McAfee VirusScan Online has an old detection signature file.The file is between 8 and 29 days old).


----------



## homeslice (Sep 6, 2006)

you should go here http://www.majorgeeks.com/search.php and find the 5 file down its called Filseclab Personal Firewall Professional Edition dl that and install and thats good free firewall they got every type of scanner there to if u need to get rid of virus's and adaware , trojans !


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Open up the Security Center and click the Update button. This should do a manual update of your signature file and turn off the yellow color icon. Also, where it says Security Center Information, click on Configure and make sure that Automatic Updates are Enabled.


----------



## ayad kachou (Apr 17, 2006)

Dears,Homeslice and Stantley
I did all what u asked me but no change(the fiseclab found trojan and i did clean it ).
THANKS for answering


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

So did the update work OK? What things are showing up as needing attention? Some of them are normal. For example, I don't have Spam protection or Identity protection installed, so they show up as an attention, but then you can choose to Ignore the problem and that will turn off the yellow icon. You can go to Security Center Information > Configure > Protection > Advanced to view the ignored problems.

I would also strongly suggest that you run a complete virus scan with McAfee to see if it finds any more problems. Let me know the results.


----------



## ayad kachou (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi again,
I did scan my computer and the result was (no infected files were found).
I have attention on all of them( Computer&Files, Internet&Network, E-Mail&IM, and Parental Controls) .I ignored all the list on the Advanced to view the ignored problems,but also no change.
THANKS


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Did the update work OK? On the main screen where it says 'Am I protected?', what is the message?


----------



## ayad kachou (Apr 17, 2006)

I did update,and the message says(part of your protection must be fixed.Click fix now).
When I click FIX, the message says(One or more problems require your respons),and beside computer&files attention i have (Your Virus protection from McAfee VirusScan Online has an old detection signature file.The file is between 8 and 29 days old). 

DO you advise me to uninstall and reinstall my antivirus?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

At this point a reinstall might be worth a try. I not sure why the update is not working right. These are the version numbers that I have.


----------



## blkwlnt64 (Mar 28, 2005)

Have you rebooted ? Sometimes updates won't take effect until after a reboot.


----------



## ayad kachou (Apr 17, 2006)

my version is:
version 10.0
build 10.0.27
engine version 5100
DAT version 4840

DAT file created 8/29/2006


i rebooted ,i had this problem since Monday,
I see the update icon (the one with moving arrow) everyday,thats mean the update is working
THANKS


----------



## ayad kachou (Apr 17, 2006)

HI,
iI did reinstall my McAfee and ignored Internet attention and now I have no yellow icon anymore...Is that all right ?I mean ignoring that attention
THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

It might be the same one I have, 'Identity protection is not installed', which is fine to ignore.


----------



## davank (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi,
I have the identical issue with McAfee.
"I did update,and the message says(part of your protection must be fixed.Click fix now).
When I click FIX, the message says(One or more problems require your respons),and beside computer&files attention i have (Your Virus protection from McAfee VirusScan Online has an old detection signature file.The file is between 8 and 29 days old)."

Did you ever find a solution? I reinstalled, but eventually the same message returns.

Thanks


----------



## suryahejeebu (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi,
I've an identical issue as well. When i clik on fix now, it comes up with a message " No Updates available". But the yellow icon on the tool bar still remains and it says its 8-29 days old.

Any Suggestions pls??

Thnks in advance


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

This seems to be the standard answer from the McAfee Forum: http://forums.mcafeehelp.com/viewtopic.php?t=98201&highlight=detection+signature

1. uninstall all McAfee programs through "add/Remove Programs" in Windows "Control Panel".
2. Use the MCPR tool, see this article: How to remove supported McAfee consumer products using the McAfee Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR.exe).
This will remove all Mcafee remnants from your computer. (you must have Windows XP SP2 or W2K Pro SP4 to use this tool)
3. Launch Windows Explorer and delete all McAfee files in "Program Files" but especially in "C:\Document and Settings\<user>\Application Data" You have to set Windows Explorer to show all hidden files and folders (Tools > Folder Options > View tab). Just delete the McAfee folders even if they are empty in all the "Application Data" folders. Can be more than one!
4. Reboot and redownload/reinstall your McAfee products again.


----------



## suryahejeebu (Jan 28, 2007)

Thnx Stanley,

Will certainly try that and will let u knw

Thnks again

Surya


----------



## shaker281 (Feb 25, 2007)

Check to see that your computer is set to the correct date! It will cause this exact problem! And Adaware will report your definitions files are too old as well - major hint!


----------



## kerryyoung (Mar 23, 2007)

I messed around with my computer date and time and got the problem to go away for now. I live in the Marshall Islands on the other side of the date line; I had to dial in Hawaii time and set the date a day earlier; I updated again after the date change and fixed. See how that works.

[email protected] at McAfee seams very helpful and I told him about the date/ time bug so hopefully they will get it worked out for my area. I dont know what will happen while Im using the wrong time stamp.


----------

